# My Wolf Fish



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

2 Hoplias Malabaricus / 2 Erythrinus Erythrinus..............
ENJOY...........
http://community.webshots.com/album/132481741uKJMbq


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice







. how big do they get?


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

hoplias malabaricus 20+ inches..........erythrinus erythrinus 10+ inches


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice WF man


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice wolfish bro. What size tank do you have them in?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Cool looking fish!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice fish and also looks like they are being fed really well


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice fat wolf fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NICE SETUP..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

looks pretty active. I am jealous the 2 common wolves I kept never moved.


----------

